# Any Information on Wella Koleston Perfect Color Dye



## Robby_Raynebow (May 18, 2009)

I've been looking into Wella Koleston Perfect Colors dye and I noticed that there were some unusual color in a permanent form. Can someone tell me a little about the brand and how well they work.


----------



## Jewelz913 (May 18, 2009)

what colors are you looking for exactly....I use that color line in the salon...I absolutely love it!!! they mix well, apply well, always get the color you want....and they just redid the entire formulation. Its amazing!! So ask away...


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 20, 2009)

My stylist uses Wella Koleston on me in a red shade 77/66 and I love the color but it doesn't last very long I guess cause red fades quick anyways.
I tend to use a Special Effects color at home in between salon visits.
Are you loking at the Special Mix shades?
WELLA PROFESSIONALS - KOLESTON PERFECT - SPECIAL MIX - SHADES OVERVIEW


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 23, 2009)

Ya. I'm wondering about them. Are they permanent shades in blue and purple and pink.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 23, 2009)

I'd say go for it, Wella is a really good professional brand the only thing is it might fade quickly the first time.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 23, 2009)

Ya I will. I want 66/46 all over with 0/66 and 0/88 highlights in the front


----------



## MACGoddess (Aug 2, 2009)

LOOOOVE Koleston Perfect...  I use that on my hair in their red shades and also mix in the Special 0/43 into the color.  It gives a fantastic depth and also lasts a long time on me...always sulfate free shampoo and condition like crazy!


----------

